# V8 Juice



## stevenham (Oct 7, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere that if dogs try to eat grass or leaves, we should feed them some V8 juice (the original) with their kibbles. Is this true? 

My understanding was that they will eat grass when they have an upset stomach and try to throw up. My dog hasn't tried throwing up, but she does have diarrhea half the time. My guess with the grass is that she needs some extra fiber..


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I've never heard of feeding V8. I imagine it would be WAY too much sodium. Even I think that stuff is way too salty.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I'd be more concerned about my pup having diarrhea half the time rather than eating a bit of grass. Have you tried to determine the cause of that?


----------



## stevenham (Oct 7, 2010)

It's only been a week and a half since I adopted her, so I'm guessing it's just stress related for now. She will usually go twice a day. In the mornings, its nice and solid. It's usually in the evenings when she has some diarrhea. I remember that the vet once told me that it takes some time for it to solidify. Perhaps with the stress of a new home she's squeezing things out early? Is that possible? 
I did buy a bottle of reduced sodium V8. It says it has 70% less sodium. I only gave her a little less than 1/4 a cup. Is that too much sodium?


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd skip the v8 altogether. A little bit of canned pumpkin or plain yogurt can aid digestion. What kind of food are you feeding?


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> I'd skip the v8 altogether. A little bit of canned pumpkin or plain yogurt can aid digestion. What kind of food are you feeding?


This is what I was wondering - is she still on the diet she was in her previous home, or did you decide to change her diet when you adopted her?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

tomato is very acidic, I would think that would make stomach/GI issues worse rather than better. 

I agree with the others that finding a food that works for her is probably the best long term solution, with canned pumpkin (plain, not pie!) being a short term solution.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I always thought that tomatoes in particular were bad to give dogs? Is this just one of those urban myths?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Tomatos are harmful to dogs, do NOT give your pup V8! If pup has an upset tummy go to a bland diet of boiled chicken and rice with some pumkin mixed in to firm up stools.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> Tomatos are harmful to dogs, do NOT give your pup V8! If pup has an upset tummy go to a bland diet of boiled chicken and rice with some pumkin mixed in to firm up stools.


I had heard that too, but many dog foods contain tomato pomace and my understanding is that ripe tomato flesh is not dangerous but that green tomatos plus all leaves and stems of tomatos are dangerous. Not that i am advocating giving V8, I'd say that is a bad idea for many reasons, but trying to figure out what the real deal is on tomatos...?


----------



## stevenham (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm currently feeding her Nature's Recipe Lamb and Rice. This is what she was eating at her foster home. It's not the best of foods, but it's relatively on the cheaper side. I'm pretty certain that it's not her food. In general her stool is hard, it's only on occasion when it becomes runny. I've noticed that she was really runny after chewing on a knuckle bone for a couple hours on 2 occasions. She's also never runny in the morning. It usually happens when she goes in the evening. Other than her food, she little bits of Blue Buffalo biscuits during her walks and a dozen pea sized nuked hotdogs for training during the day. I'm starting to think that she gets a bit runny on the days of having some hotdogs. Can it be possible for her entire stool to become runny with less than half a hotdog? (She's a 70lb Greyhound) 

I'll try and see if the hotdogs are the problem over the next few days and stop giving her the V8. 

My other dog is currently on Blue Buffalo Wilderness, but he's only a 13lber that eats around 1 cup a day. I'll probably switch her to that when she's done with Nature's Recipe.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

stevenham said:


> My other dog is currently on Blue Buffalo Wilderness, but he's only a 13lber that eats around 1 cup a day. I'll probably switch her to that when she's done with Nature's Recipe.


Good idea. Blue Buffalo will be much better for her overall health and quality of life


----------



## stevenham (Oct 7, 2010)

dmickle1 said:


> Good idea. Blue Buffalo will be much better for her overall health and quality of life


Yeah...but she needs at least 4 cups a day to fatten up a bit =( That's going to be a lot of expensive dog food. I wish Blue Buffalo offered more coupons..


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Shell said:


> I had heard that too, but many dog foods contain tomato pomace and my understanding is that ripe tomato flesh is not dangerous but that green tomatos plus all leaves and stems of tomatos are dangerous.


That's correct. 

Giving this dog V8 doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

stevenham said:


> Yeah...but she needs at least 4 cups a day to fatten up a bit =( That's going to be a lot of expensive dog food. I wish Blue Buffalo offered more coupons..


There's a few running threads about quality food on this forum, so I won't rehash too much. How old is she?

Did you actually CHECK how many cups of BB she'd need a day? Because it has fewer fillers, you technically need to feed her less of it. I've heard that BB offers $5 off coupons in their weekly newsletters. 

Secondly, feeding your dog a sub par dog food is like feeding your child McDonald's every day. It will affect their health, their appearance, their energy level and overall quality of life.

Is there a Costco near you? Costco sells a brand called Nature's Domain that is within the same quality range as BB, but costs much less.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree, don't give your dog V8, there is too much crap added to human drinks for us to be giving them to our dogs.


----------



## Laure Stanbridge (Jan 22, 2020)

amosmoses89 said:


> I always thought that tomatoes in particular were bad to give dogs? Is this just one of those urban myths?


Love this


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

Laure...….um.....this thread is 8 years old. Not sure if it is active at this time.

I'm not a moderator, so respond to any thread you want. Please be mindful of post dates......


----------



## Doglight (Dec 10, 2019)

Love is eternal.


----------

